# Autosleeper 1997, mnissing wheel brace-help!



## frankandteen (May 1, 2005)

Help--- have just purchased a 1997 Autosleeper Excelsior Automatic, on a Transit. The problem is no wheel brace and jack. This leads to the problem of no way to raise and lower the spare tyre. Is anyone out there in the know..... how do I purchase the equipment required to do the job. I have tried Autosleeper, who although very pleasant cannot help me as the folding wheel brace is no longer available from Ford.

Any information would help.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

have you looked in the drivers side step under the seat there is a little flap and the jack and wheel brace is normally kept in there it has caught a few people out in the past 

terry


----------



## frankandteen (May 1, 2005)

Have just looked, there is a section 6inches by 1 inch that is a different colour but the rest is the moulded step does it drop from underneath?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Most supplied jacks and wheelbraces are barely up to the job anyway - I'd get an extending wheel brace and a decent bottle type jack.


----------



## frankandteen (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately the spare wheel in right under the middle of the van. the extended wheel brace has too be long enough to get all the way under. 

Just loked at the van and I think it has had new fitted carpet, cab included.

is it possible that someone has carpeted over the acess to the wheel brace?

Badger 750 said the jack and wheel brace where on the step drivers side could this be under the new carpet which is fitted under the seat? 

Help? Please.....


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Transit vans of that era had a long folding handle that fitted through a hole next to the back bumper and operated a winch type mechanism which lowered the spare wheel to the ground. If yours is this type you may be able to obtain one from a scrapyard. You could also try contacting the last owner and asking them,
Regards, 
Chris


----------

